# Anyone workout their neck or forearms?



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 1, 2012)

At my gym we have a machine for neck and forearms I was thinking of adding these to my routine. Anyone work these out seperate.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 1, 2012)

I have one of those forearm rollers, I used it very diligently for 3 months and noticed very little change in my forearms.  

and nothing for the neck...


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 1, 2012)

I've started using those hand squeezers when I've got some spare time.  I've noticed forearm failure during other exercises and wanted to catch them up, so they don't slow me down.  I've only been doing it for a week though.  However, after the first time, I got awfully sore, so they can't be worthless. ;D


----------



## sscar (Oct 1, 2012)

I was in a pose off in a contest for the overall. with 2 other guys,I didnt win the overall and later i asked the judges for positive crit to see how i could improve.They all told me I was second overall and the winner beat me because we were so close but his neck was bigger.lol. that was 15 years ago and i have worn the shit out of that neck machine ever since.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Oct 1, 2012)

I train them like every other muscle... hit them 2 times a week.


----------



## darksidefitness (Oct 1, 2012)

neck harness...hit them same day as deltoids


----------



## bigrene (Oct 2, 2012)

I hit my forearms about 4xs a week wrist curls in multiple angles and reverse wrist curls.


----------



## strongrunbox (Oct 2, 2012)

Barbell curls and push ups have hit me the hardest for forearm growth.  Pull ups have been great too.

Straight barbell curls and upright rows will both contribute to your neck's strength in equal, but opposite ways.


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 2, 2012)

I load up the olympic bar, bend down pick it up to waist high behind my back, just under my butt, and do reverse forearm curls.  Usually on arm day or whatever day I do biceps.


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 2, 2012)

pinwheel curls to hit forearms


----------



## Robert Parrish (Oct 2, 2012)

My wife works her neck every couple days or so.  I love looking down watching her do it.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2012)

My forearms get a lot of stimulation from my grip-involved exercises like deadlifts, rows, KB swings and chin ups. My most grip specific training is doing farmer's walks. Those trash my forearms.


----------



## njc (Oct 2, 2012)

Robert Parrish said:


> My wife works her neck every couple days or so.  I love looking down watching her do it.



No she doesn't


----------



## Intense (Oct 2, 2012)

Never in my life.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 3, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> At my gym we have a machine for neck and forearms I was thinking of adding these to my routine. Anyone work these out seperate.



*"Food For Thought"*

The neck and forearms are worked with just about everything you do. Thus, very few individuals need more work on them. 

*Powerlifter Lifters/Olympic Lifters*

Neither of these groups perform direct neck work, yet they have large necks.  

Deadlifts, Squats, Bench Press, and Olympic movements heavily involve the neck. 

*Forearms*

That same is true with the forearms.  Your grip is heavily worked with pulling movements.  

*More Work?*

Few lifters need more work on either the neck or forearms.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## SFW (Oct 3, 2012)

Intense said:


> Never in my life.



Yeah no kidding. You have the forearms of a pre pubescent school girl.


----------



## rage racing (Oct 3, 2012)

I rely on a heavy back workout for forearms. Once in a while i will do some farmers walk. Never work my neck...


----------



## Cork (Oct 4, 2012)

I really need to start working on my grip strength, but I can't say I've ever done any real hypertrophy neck or forearm workouts.  Though I have been impressed by the old time strongmen who can decline bench press weight from a head bridge position.

How's that for a neck workout?!


----------



## Robert Parrish (Oct 6, 2012)

njc said:


> No she doesn't


Uhm, yes she does.  I'm fortunate to have been married to someone for almost the last 35 years who still enjoys giving a quality BJ.

I guess since you didn't believe me, you aren't on the receiving end of same.  Pity.


----------



## cck99352 (Jan 21, 2013)

heavy pulling, deadlifts, shrugs, etc all work my forearms... I use straps only on max lifts, so my forearms and grip get a pretty good workout without direct training.... I do train my neck a couple sets, 1x per week, on abs/cardio day... most lifters should not need a lot of training on either neck or forearms if they are doing squats, deadlifts, pulls, etc...


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Jan 21, 2013)

Mute this because this dude is a tool!!!! I do these for my neck but also do deads and shrugs too.

Neck Workout - YouTube

For the forearms thick bar when doing deads and axel press!


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Sometimes I will do high rep light weight reverse curls as a meadows style warm up on arms day.  That's forearms kinda.


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 23, 2013)

yes its god to work both neck work prevent injury . but don ross said dont train the neck sideways . forearms work when you curl . heavy deadlifts chin ups and grip work goes for them reverse curl help as does wrist curls .


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 23, 2013)

If I had time for a fckn neck exercise, I would use that time for something else.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 24, 2013)

i do a set of fore arms between each bicep set while i am waiting, neck i have a big enough neck period, i hate buying dress shirts its impossible. 120$ to get one that fits after all the tailor work.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 24, 2013)

ebn2002 said:


> I load up the olympic bar, bend down pick it up to waist high behind my back, just under my butt, and do reverse forearm curls.  Usually on arm day or whatever day I do biceps.



i do the same.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 24, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> i do the same.


Yup same here bro. Get a hell of a pump that way in my forearms so bad I can't drive home


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 24, 2013)

in high school i would get bored in math so i would take a thick dowel or cut off part of a wooden broom handle, some string and a 5lb weight or a bunny or whatever and roll the weight up with my forearms flat on the desktop.


----------



## Gorm (Jan 24, 2013)

I love fuckin huge forearms. Alot of BBers don't like having enormous forearms cause it detracts from their upper arms and they won't look as impressive. I personally love Popeye arms. I do reverse curls and wrist curls with the EZ curl bar. Reverse Curls really hits the Brachioradialis for me. Wrist flexors seem to grow pretty huge just from the ancillary work they get from a majority of lifts.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't train neither.  Training forearms is cool for the insane pump you can get but it won't encourage much growth.  Neck exercises I never understood why.


----------



## kyle_85 (Feb 12, 2013)

darksidefitness said:


> neck harness...hit them same day as deltoids


  Do you find these effective?


----------



## Workout4Life (Feb 14, 2013)

The best forearm exercise to do is barbell wrist curls. I usually do about 3-5 sets till failure on top of every arms workout I do. If you're really lacking on forearms do at least 2 sets till failure after every workout you do. You'll get a nice pump and see improvements in size after a short while.


----------



## snatchs454 (Feb 14, 2013)

I use Fat Gripz on light deads, bent over rows, curls, pullups, and competition kettlebell farmers carries. They really blast your forearms. I also use a forearm device that you have to pull a weight up attached to a rope. Once up and down with a 10lb weight and my forearms are on fire. I also have a neck harness but only use that like once a week..need to put that to more use.


----------



## westb51 (Feb 19, 2013)

Robert Parrish said:


> My wife works her neck every couple days or so.  I love looking down watching her do it.




I usually work forearms after/while reading stuff like this


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 19, 2013)

DetroitMuscle said:


> Mute this because this dude is a tool!!!! I do these for my neck but also do deads and shrugs too.
> 
> Neck Workout - YouTube
> 
> For the forearms thick bar when doing deads and axel press!



I can see if that is done wrong it is a trip to the ER and a cervical collar.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 20, 2013)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> At my gym we have a machine for neck and forearms I was thinking of adding these to my routine. Anyone work these out seperate.



IMO exercises isolating the neck are not worth the time unless you are playing a contact sport; other compound and core lifts will hit similar muscles in a better and more time efficient manner.  I have never isolated forearms through rollers or grip machines and I am kind of skeptical how helpful they would be over simply deadlifting, rows etc since the load on the forearm in a deadlift/row/etc should be greater anyways.  I suppose if you always use straps then incorporating some specific forearm lifts would be a good idea.  If you have the time to spend on forearms, go for it I guess, I would rather spend my time in the gym doing something else.


----------



## RockxHard (Feb 22, 2013)

I can honestly say in 8 years of lifting, ive never trained my neck with an isolatory exercise . I get it, some people want a strong neck. I saw a dude get punched in the throat once and he didnt even flinch. It was some fuckin manly shit.

i do hit forearms, though. I find that since you use em in so many other exercises, they tend to grow proportionately (for me at least)


----------



## apachemech (Feb 24, 2013)

I usually train forearms the same day day i do biceps and ill work my neck the day i do back


----------

